# Partage Imprimante Mac (Leopard) avec PC (windows XP)



## ANDRILLON (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai 2 PC et 1 Mac en réseau via Ethernet et prises CPL.
Je souhaite partager une imprimante Samsung installée en USB sur le Mac avec mes PC.
J'ai fait sur Mac le partage d'imprimante.J'ai installé le driver de l'imprimante sur un des PC (pas besoin d'imprimer à partir du 2ème PC) et j'ai installé Bonjour et je vois bien la Samsung depuis le PC mais qd j'essaie d'imprimer, rien ne se passe.....
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2008)

Je l'espère sincèrement (que quelqu'un pourra t'aider). Mais ce sera dans le forum Réseaux, qui me paraît une meilleure cible que OS X.

Je suppose que l'imprimante fonctionne correctement sur le Mac 
Il faudrait que tu regardes dans Ouinedoze les messages d'erreurs éventuels qui sont générés
(éventuellement, dans l'observateur d'événements rolleyes)


----------



## CBi (23 Janvier 2008)

Partager une imprimante, ce n'est pas partager son driver. Il te faut sans doute installer un pilote d'impression aussi sur le Mac !


----------



## ANDRILLON (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai bien sûr installé les pilotes correspondants sur chaque ordinateur


----------



## ANDRILLON (23 Janvier 2008)

C'est quoi 
Ouinedoze????


----------



## CBi (23 Janvier 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je suppose que l'imprimante fonctionne correctement sur le Mac



Ça a l'air d'une blague, mais on peut effectivement commencer par là. T'es-tu assuré que quand l'imprimante est connectée directement au Mac ET quand elle est connectée directement au PC, elle fonctionne correctement ?


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2008)

ANDRILLON a dit:


> C'est quoi
> Ouinedoze????


Le logiciel phare de MicroMou.


----------



## kabeha (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Je profite de ce fil pour exposer ma config.
1)G3 avec 10.3.9
2)PC avec XP
3)Livebox
4)HP C5180 toute neuve (USB et Ethernet)
Les 2 ordis sont reliés aux 2 ports Ethernet de la LB, je voudrais imprimer depuis les 2. Dans 1 premier temps, j'ai relié l'imprimante au port USB du Mac. J'ai activé le partage d'imprimante et de Windows. Sur le PC, j'ai ajouté une imprimante réseau, qu'il trouve sur l'IP 192.168.1.xx du Mac avec le nom complet \\192.168.1.xx\HP Photosmart
Et là je me dis, trop facile  , je lance une impression depuis le PC : rien (depuis le mac OK). Les pilotes sont bien installés sur les 2.
Je n'y connais rien dans les préférences de XP et il me manque surement des étapes.
Par ailleurs, j'ai un routeur que je n'utilise plus, ce serait peut-être plus simple vu que l'imprimante a un port ethernet, mais là je ne sais comment connecter le tout avec la LB et quelles adresses attribuer.


----------



## Emerout (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même genre de problème : 
- Un Mac Mini Intel sous Leopard, connecté en wifi sur un routeur,
- Une Canon IP4200 connectée au Mac Mini en USB,
- Un Macbook qui imprime sans pb sur la Canon via le partage d'imprimante du Mini,
- Un PC sous XP, l'imprimante est installée via Bonjour, l'imprimante est vue par le PC.

Le pb est à l'impression, l'impression se fait sur le PC sans message d'erreur. Mais rien ne sort, la file d'impression sur le Mini ne semble rien recevoir.

Des idées ?


----------



## CERDAN (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai le même problème, mon pc est connecté à l'imprimante de mon mac par réseau WIFI. ( --> Time Capsule )
-Les deux ordinateurs sont en réseau.
-La partage d'imprimante est actif sur le mac.

Lorsque j'essaye d'imprimer depuis le PC, il m'indique qu'il est en train de chercher l'état de mon imprimante.
Ce message dure depuis plusieurs heures. Il n'y a pas d'autres erreurs.
Je n'ai pas installé de pilotes sur mac. je n'en avais pas besoin, le mac s'est connecté tout seul en USB et imprime fièrement.

mais le PC continu toujours de ne pas passer le stade.

Configuration :

-Leopard
-Vista
-CANON MP610

Merci de votre aide


----------



## CERDAN (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je signale que j'ai installé cela comme ça car je n'ai pas pu partager mon scanner avec la TimeCapsule.
Mais d'après mes connaissances, cela n'est pas possible avec n"importe quel borne.

Merci de vos suggestions.


----------



## fredop (8 Septembre 2008)

Problème identique, apparu depuis quelques jours pour une raison qui m'échappe totalement. 

Sachant que l'imprimante, reliée à mon mac en USB, est bien vue par Bonjour sur le PC. Mais le PC me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations voulues pour accéder à l'imprimante. 

Moi je veux bien mais je n'ai rien changé du tout à aucune des machines...Help


----------



## CERDAN (8 Septembre 2008)

Utilise Bonjour  Qui est dans tes cd d'install de ta borne .


----------



## fredop (8 Septembre 2008)

Ben..c'est gentil de me conseiller mais je n'ai pas de borne. ceci dit, j'ai utilisé bonjour pour faire le partage la première fois, nickel. 

Mais là, pour une raison que j'aignore, le partage est HS et la réinstall via bonjour, bien qu'arrivant à son terme, me donne toujours le même résultat. En gros, j'ai pas les "autorisations" nécessaires...


----------



## CERDAN (8 Septembre 2008)

Et dans préférences systèmes, tu as activé les partages ?


----------



## fredop (8 Septembre 2008)

Vi vi. Tout a parfaitement bien fonctionné pendant 1 an et là, pour une raison qui m'échappe, ça ne veut plus. 

Les partages sont activés, les machines se ping et se voient, Bonjour voie bien l'imprimante, les drivers sont là... Il doit y avoir une question de droit la dessous mais je vois pas ou ni comment. 

Sous tiger, je nommais le workgroup du même nom mais sous léopard, les réglages ne sont pas mémorisés. C'est peut etre une piste ?


----------



## CERDAN (8 Septembre 2008)

Tu es bien sur ton compte administrateur ?


----------



## fredop (10 Septembre 2008)

Ben vi, toujours le même depuis des lustres.


----------



## CERDAN (10 Septembre 2008)

Re boot l'imprimante, reset... Pour effacer la liste d'attente d'impression qui n'est pas forcément voyante depuis tes ordis.


----------



## fredop (10 Septembre 2008)

Je vais essayer mais j'y crois pas trop, cups ne m'affichant rien de ce point de vue.


----------



## CERDAN (10 Septembre 2008)

Question bête ( mais pas forcément vu les circonstances ): Est-ce que ça marche avec l'imprimante connectée directement ?


----------



## Emerout (10 Septembre 2008)

Emerout a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même genre de problème :
> - Un Mac Mini Intel sous Leopard, connecté en wifi sur un routeur,
> ...



J'ai fini par retrouver la solution à mon problème, j'avais eu le même pb sous Tiger.
Voici la procédure, le principe est d'installer une nouvelle imprimante dans CUPS :


sur la machine connectée à l'imprimante  :
- installer normalement l'imprimante via Leopard et vérifier qu'elle fonctionne sous Mac,
- cocher le partage d'impression dans les préférences système Partage, 
  - cocher le partage de l'imprimante dans les préférences système Imprimantes et fax, 
- aller sur la page : http://localhost:631 ,
- cliquer sur "Ajouter une imprimante", si nécessaire s'authentifier avec votre user/mot de passe,
- saisir un nom par exemple "CUPS_IP4200", et éventuellement lieu et description, poursuivre
- ensuite, choisir dans Matériel l'imprimante que vous avez précédemment installée (moi j'ai "Canon IP4200 USB (Canon IP4200)"), poursuivre
- ensuite, dans la page Modèle/Pilote pour CUPS_IP4200 ne rien choisir et cliquer "sur Ajouter une imprimante",
- dans la page Marque/Fabriquant pour CUPS_IP4200 pour Marque, choisir "Raw", poursuivre
- la page Modèle/Pilote pour CUPS_IP4200 revient, choisir "Raw Queue", et cliquer "ajouter une imprimante" (si nécessaire s'authentifier avec votre user/mot de passe),
- CUPS_IP4200 doit maintenant apparaitre dans la liste des imprimantes CUPS


sur le PC
- se procurer le driver de l'imprimante chez le constructeur, le dé-zipper si nécessaire (ne pas lancer  l'install).
- installer Bonjour, lancer "Bonjour Printer Wizard", 
- il devrait trouver 2 imprimantes partagées sur votre Mac : la première installée, et celle installée via CUPS, choisir cette dernière. Indiquer à Bonjour l'emplacement du fichier .inf dans le driver de l'imprimante,
- Tester, et voilà dans mon cas ça marche !


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Question bête ( mais pas forcément vu les circonstances ): Est-ce que ça marche avec l'imprimante connectée directement ?



Yep, et sur les deux machines. Un reset de l'imprimante n'a rien donné. Ca m'exaspère...


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2008)

@ Emerout : bien que n'ayant pas le même souci (pas tout à fait, mais la même imprimante  ), j'ai tenté ta soluce...malheureusement sans succès. Merci néanmoins


----------



## CERDAN (11 Septembre 2008)

Désactive l'antivirus du PC et ressaye .


----------



## Emerout (11 Septembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Désactive l'antivirus du PC et ressaye .



Et aussi le firewall, ça peut aider ...


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2008)

un anti-quoi ? un fire quoi ? 

blaque à part, rien de tout ça ne peut a priori jouer dans les autorisations d'accès à une imprimante. sachant bien sur que le firewall du PC autorise tout ce qu'il faut. idem pour le mac. 

mais sachant surtout que rien n'a changé entre le moment ou ça marchait et celui ou ça n'a plus marché. je sais, ca ne garantit rien mais bon. 

PS : j'ai réinstallé l'imprimante en local sur la machine, supprimé la vieille file d'attente,...en vain. Je crois que je vais opter pour une soluce radicale à base de fenêtre


----------



## Sucec (11 Septembre 2008)

Emerout a dit:


> J'ai fini par retrouver la solution à mon problème, j'avais eu le même pb sous Tiger.
> Voici la procédure, le principe est d'installer une nouvelle imprimante dans CUPS :
> 
> 
> ...


 

 MERCI!
Je bataillais ferme sur ce problème depuis ce WE et tu m'as sauvé!

Bon m'a config n'ést pas totalement identique mais presque:
-Dans le salon un PCHT sous Windows Vista Home Premium
-Dans le bureau un iMac sous Leopard sur lequel j'ai branché une EPSON C84 (USB)
Le PCHT est branché en ethernet sur la neuf box et l'imac en wifi.

J'avais le même soucis de droits et en appliquant cette procédure à quelques détails près maintenant ça marche:
1. Sur l'IMAC: J'ai activé le compte root avec un mot de passe (sans MDP ça ne marche pas)
2. Sur iMAC: Dans CUPS j'ai utilisé ce même compte root lorsqu'il me demandait une authentification
3. Sur le PC j'ai autorisé le partage réseau sans mot de passe

De ce fait après le première essai avec Bonjour, mon imprimante a été reconnu et ça imprime!!!

Merci encore!


----------



## fredop (17 Septembre 2008)

Et ben moi, rien n'a marché. Du coup, j'ai acheté une deuxième imprimante. C'est un peu la mouise mais j'avais pas envie de batailler pendant 5 ans avec des trucs moisis.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Septembre 2008)

Tu es gagnant car moi, j'avais même problème, je l'ai résolu, mais un scanner ne se partage pas. Donc je dois aller sur l'autre ordi pour scanner des truc et les transférer sur l'autre, c'est pas encore insurmontable .


----------

